
Tom's Data Onion - boyakasha
https://www.tomdalling.com/toms-data-onion/
======
Torkel
There's a chocking secret at the end of it... hope that guy doesn't get in
trouble for this.

------
maccam912
If you have fun parsing raw bytes, decrypting encryption, bit-twiddling, etc.
you owe it to yourself to try it out. There was something quite satisfying
about it.

